# which onr



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

was thinking of getting some onr for winter, dont like having to leave the house doors open to clean the car.
which would be better a spray bottled product i.e go waterless or optimum no rinse


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd go with ONR since it's safer than just using a waterless wash product.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

'which ONR'?...

theres only one ONR lol


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Reading twixt the lines, the real question seems to be which waterless wash
is better for winter? Well, using ONR _only_ from the spray bottle is fine in the 
summer, as described in this thread...

However, there's a method described of using ONR in the winter, see Section 13,
where you don't need a hose. Take note of the described risks with salt! If
this method appeals, then a read through the whole post is recommended!

Of the two products you mention, ONR will be the much cheaper and safer
option when road salt is present. By their very nature, dedicated waterless 
wash products are always the most expensive.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah that's what I meant, cheers mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I use both - I go over the car and wash it with ONR and then use Go Waterless Ultimate over the now clean car to add more shine ( I know ONR leaves a nice shine after use, but the Ultimate leaves a better shine ! )

The go waterless with Carnuaba Wax is also brilliant ( far better than the Ultra Ion IMO )


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> I use both - I go over the car and wash it with ONR and then use Go Waterless Ultimate


Interesting... Isn't it much cheaper to use a QD for this? Would something like 
OID that you can dilute down to make a US gallon not make better sense?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Interesting... Isn't it much cheaper to use a QD for this? Would something like
> OID that you can dilute down to make a US gallon not make better sense?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Yes Steve mate, it would make more sense and be cheaper to do that, its just that I really love the finish I get with the Go Waterless with Carnauba Wax and it really puts an awesome reflection on my silver Cougar.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

ONR = Optimum No Rinse

If you´re thinking which "Waterless" wash to use than that´s another thing.
Someone here in Finnland did a test between ONR and Ultima Waterless Wash and actually preferred Ultima.

I´ve only used Ultima but it´s a good product for sure.


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

I use ONR because I can use it year round, but I might look into getting Ultima for summer months as it is meant to have like 15% sealant in it and leaves a very slick finish.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought a small bottle of onr and a cobra wash mitt from motorgeek today looking forward to using it on monday, well if weather is ok.


----------

